

Inform HN:  Want some Buzz Marketing... Billy 'The Billboard' Selling His Name - keltecp11
http://www.tapinko.com/billythebillboard

======
keltecp11
Though I am sure he is willing to negotiate his price (Price starts at $25k),
Billy is willing to change his name to the name of your company for at least
two years.

